# Gore Shakedry



## ref20444 (26. August 2017)

Hej-hej,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Shakedry-Jacken von Gore gemacht? Der Stoff kommt wohl auch bei The North Face, Arc'teryx, Castelli, Mammut und Dynafit zum Einsatz. Gore versucht sich hier an einer Weiterentwicklung: bei diesen Klamotten ist die Membran aus ePTFE nämlich nicht mehr geschützt zwischen zwei Lagen Polyamid-Gewebe o.ä. verklebt, sondern offen auf die Außenseite einer dünnen Lage PA-Gewebe laminiert. Das spart natürlich Gewicht.

Hier steht, dass Gore empfiehlt keine Rucksäcke darauf zu tragen (Verschleiß? Tolle Bike-Jacke!), geht aber um die Laufjacke aus Shakedry. Im August 2016 wollten sie noch Erfahrungen damit sammeln. Mittlerweile sind einzelne Modelle auch schon mit 50% Rabatt zu bekommen.

Hat jemand hier eine solche Jacke? Wie hoch ist denn der Verschleiß in der Praxis, was macht sie kaputt? Und raschelt sie, wie andere Gore-Klamotten?

Ich hätte die Jacke gern auf Touren im Rucksack, nur für den Fall der Fälle. 118 g, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv sind nämlich eine Ansage. Auch wenn sie aussieht wie eine LKW-Plane. 300 € wären mir dafür allerdings auch zuviel.

Danke und viele Grüße,
Techster


----------



## HaegarHH (29. August 2017)

Also … in der Hand gehabt ja, mehrfach und ich kenne mich durch viele MYOG-Projekte in dem Bereich auch mit Membranen etc. recht gut aus und genau deswegen auch keine weiteren persönlichen Erfahrungen, sondern die Jacke wieder zurück ins Regal gehängt ... gaaaaanz vorsichtig übrigens.


Die grundlegende Idee finde ich klasse, ist aber nicht so neu, gibt es mit z B. OutDry schon länger. Also man lässt das Außenmaterial einfach weg, der Vorteil Schutz entfällt, der riesen Nachteil aber auch, fast jedes Außenmaterial nimmt irgendwann Feuchtigkeit auf, egal aus welchem Material und egal, wie gut die Imprägnierung / DWR auch sein mag. An den Stellen, wo es dann richtig feucht ist, kann dann keine Memrbran drunter mehr arbeiten und die Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit ist nicht mehr gegeben. Bei Shakedry bzw. "permanent bleeding" ist das Problem nicht mehr gegeben, wenn Wasserdampf bis zur Membran kommt, kann er weg. Weitere Voraussetzungen z. B. Temperatur- und Feuchtigkeitsgefälle zwischen innen und außen müssen nach wie vor gegeben sein. 


Die Warnung mit dem KEIN Rucksack würde ich durchaus sehr ernst nehmen, schon das aktuelle ActiveShell hat ja da so seine Probleme, und Shakedry ist noch dünner und empfindlicher und ohne Schutzlage. Auch sonst wäre mir die Jacke für einen MTB-Einsatz zu empfindlich, als Laufjacke bin ich schon mehrfach versucht gewesen. 

Im Rucksack sind schon häufiger Membran-Jacken regelrecht zermahlen worden, gibt da div. Berichte und Diskussionen z. B. auf den outdoor-Seiten oder auch in die Globetrotter-Rezessionen schauen. Erfahrungsgemäß wandern die Jacken bei gutem Wetter immer weiter nach unten und das ist dann zu viel für die Membran, genau wie immer gleich falten. Da sind (Netz)-Packsäcken und stopfen immer besser. In der Trikottasche mag die Shakedry Jacke so überleben, in einem MTB-Rucksack denke ich eher nicht so lange. Vor allen Dingen, wo willst Du dann mit dem Rucksack hin, wenn Du die Jacke anziehst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ref20444 (30. August 2017)

Haegar, das sind alles gute Punkte, die du da einbringst. Dennoch würde ich die Bewertung gerne einmal von jemanden hören, der die Jacke wirklich im Einsatz hat. Vielleicht täuscht nämlich der Eindruck der empfindlichen Oberfläche.

Klar ist aber auch für mich: den Rucksack muss eine Jacke immer abkönnen. Sowohl im Rucksack stark komprimiert zu werden als auch außen durch 4 kg auf dem Rücken dauergerieben zu werden. Gore bewirbt das immerhin als MTB-Jacke. Von einigen Herstellern gibt es sogar Versionen ohne Rückentaschen - was soll denn deren Zielgruppe sein, wenn die Jacke so empfindlich ist, Gepäcktaschen-Fahrer?


----------



## HaegarHH (30. August 2017)

ref20444 schrieb:


> Vielleicht täuscht nämlich der Eindruck der empfindlichen Oberfläche.


Ein paar Tage nach Erscheinen im Globi-HH, wobei ich nicht weiss, welche der Rad-Jacken das nun war, wurde sie von dem normalen Bereich umgehängt in ein Regal, wo Kunden keinen selbstständigen Zugriff mehr darauf hatten, weil wohl einige schon "nur" (?) durch "rauheren" (?) Umgang beim Anprobieren nicht mehr verkaufsfähig waren.




ref20444 schrieb:


> Klar ist aber auch für mich: den Rucksack muss eine Jacke immer abkönnen. Sowohl im Rucksack stark komprimiert zu werden als auch außen durch 4 kg auf dem Rücken dauergerieben zu werden.


Dann solltest Du Dir einen Händler suchen, der das genau so sieht und Dir insbesondere die Gewährleistung bei Nutzung mit entsprechendem Rucksack schriftlich auf der Rechnung / dem Kaufvertrag bestätigen lassen.




ref20444 schrieb:


> Gore bewirbt das immerhin als MTB-Jacke. Von einigen Herstellern gibt es sogar Versionen ohne Rückentaschen - was soll denn deren Zielgruppe sein, wenn die Jacke so empfindlich ist, Gepäcktaschen-Fahrer?


CC-Racer mit 2 Flaschen im Rahmen? BikePacking durch British Columbia? ... schreib doch Gore Apparel an und frag nach, was sie meinen, ICH habe DIESE Jacke nicht genäht und für die, die ich genäht habe und die nur grottig funktionieren oder schon defekt sind, könnte ich mich in den A… beissen.


----------



## Jocki (30. August 2017)

Ich sehe die Gore Shakedry nur im Wettkampf als sinnvoll an. Bei Radmarathons oder Ultratrails bei denen man zugunsten von Gewicht und Packmass auf Dauerhaltbarkeit verzichtet. Wann braucht man denn im normalen Leben schon eine komplett wasserdichte Jacke? Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich bei mir ein recht schmaler Einsatzbereich herauskristallisiert. 0-15 Grad Celsius, dazu starker Regen und/oder Wind. Solch ein Wetter überrascht mich entweder im Gebirge, bei der Fahrt in die Arbeit, oder weil ich mir einbilde bei Besch... Wetter ein Grundlagentraining auf dem Rennrad durchzuziehen. Für letzteres finde ich die Castelli Gabba Serie perfekt, zum Pendeln geht das auch und im Gebirge mag ich Ausrüstung auf die ich mich verlassen kann und maximalen Wetterschutz bietet...


----------



## ref20444 (30. August 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> [...] schreib doch Gore Apparel an und frag nach, was sie meinen, [...]


Gesagt, getan: "[...] Einen Rucksack auf die ONE GORE-TEX® Active Run Jacke zu tragen empfehlen wir Ihnen nicht (dünn) [...]"
Ich hatte gefragt, ob es nur eine Empfehlung ist, oder ob die Garantie/ Gewährleistung erlischt. Darauf sind sie gar nicht eingegangen. Ansonsten kam nur das übliche (wenn auch promte) Marketinggeschwurbel - dafür sind die ja da.
Schade, wird wohl nix. Das ist eine "optimale Bedingungen"-Jacke, bei der sich Gore im Zweifel hinter der (unzureichend kommunizierten) Einsatzempfehlung versteckt.

Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: hat jemand diese Jacke im Einsatz und sie vielleicht schon abgenudelt?


----------



## ref20444 (25. August 2018)

Hallo noch mal,
aus dem Material sind ja nun schon einige Jackenmodelle auf dem Markt. Bei Wiggle gab es vor zwei Wochen die Gore R7 für 163 €. Für den Preis kann ich es mal auf einen Test ankommen lassen, dachte ich mir.

Richtig heißt sie "Gore Wear R7 GORE TEX SHAKEDRY", wird als Lauf-Jacke verkauft und hat angeblich einen Slim Fit-Schnitt. Mir passt trotzdem die Größe S am besten, ich bin zwar tatsächlich schlank, aber auch 1,73 m groß. Pulli drunter und gestreckte Fahrradhaltung sind trotzdem kein Problem für die Ärmel. Die Jacke wiegt 110 g.

Bei einem Duschtest habe ich eine Undichtigkeit festgestellt und die Jacke direkt wieder zurück geschickt. Die Membran hatte leider einen winzigen Kratzer mitten auf dem Rücken.



 
Die zweite Jacke scheint nun dicht zu sein. Da ich aber schon wieder minimale Macken auf der Oberfläche sehe werde ich das noch einmal pingelig prüfen. Bei 160 € darf's schon mangelfrei sein.


 

Aufgefallen ist mir weiterhin, dass die Ärmel am Handgelenk nicht regendicht abschließen und die Kapuze etwas zu bauchig ausfällt. Ach ja, und der minimalistische Reißverschluss ist etwas hakelig. Mit solchen Macken kann ich gut leben. Die Verbindungsstellen (Nähte sind's ja nicht) sehen dagegen top aus. Die Reinigung scheint auch ganz easy zu sein.


 

Ich werde die Jacke nun im echten Leben testen und hier davon berichten. Hoffen wir auf kaltes nasses Wetter.


----------



## ref20444 (19. September 2018)

Ich habe übrigens von Wiggle durch deren Versehen noch eine Jacke zum Preis von 163 € erhalten. Die muss ich zügig zurück senden. Wenn jemand Interesse daran hat gebe ich sie gerne zum gleichen Preis (+ Versand) weiter. So billig habe ich die bisher nirgendwo sonst gesehen. Ist die graue in Größe S, noch im zugeklebten Beutel. Bei einem Garantiefall wird's dann aber umständlich, geht nur über mich. -> PM

Edit: Jacke ist zurück gegangen.


----------



## seven21 (15. Oktober 2018)

Hab die Löffler Shakedry. Mangels Regen dieses Jahr bisher selten im Einsatz. Funktioniert super, schwitze fast genauso wenig wie in einer dünnen Windjacke und der Regen perlt wirklich ab. Allerdings wollte ich das dünne Ding nicht im Wald anziehen. Einmal am Ast hängen geblieben und das wars. Hab die Jacke für RR und Laufen. Wurde online auch irgendwo schon länger getestet mit den vermuteten Haltbarkeitsproblemen beim Rucksackeinsatz.


----------



## T.R. (17. November 2018)

Hallo,
wie sieht es denn mittlerweile mit weiteren Erfahrungen im MTB Bereich aus? Danke.....


----------



## ref20444 (18. November 2018)

Nix neues, hängt rum und verstaubt. Dauert noch Monate bis zum nächsten Einsatz, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (18. November 2018)

Haha geht mir genauso


----------



## sp00n82 (17. November 2019)

Ein-Jahres-Bump.  
Leben eure Jacken noch?


----------



## bikemaier (18. November 2019)

Ich habe diese hier: 








						Oro Jacket Mens online bestellen | Transa Travel & Outdoor
					

Oro Jacket Mens - Velojacke von 7Mesh jetzt bei Transa kaufen ➤ Ehrliche & Kompetente Beratung ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung




					www.transa.ch
				



Sie soll die leichteste aller ShakeDry sein. Bin recht zufrieden. Trage sie aber vor allem auf dem Rennvelo + Gravel. Beim Biken habe ich meistens einen Rucksack dabei und die Jacke soll nicht mit Rucksack getragen werden. Die Atmungsaktivität ist wirklich beeindruckend (für eine Regenjacke)!
Sie ist nach 1.5 Jahren immer noch dicht.


----------



## ref20444 (19. November 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Leben eure Jacken noch?


Jop. Es will einfach nicht regnen, wenn ich damit unterwegs bin. Geile Funktion - eingebauter Sonnenschein. "Gore SunForce" ;-)
Die angedachte Hauptaufgabe war sowieso eher bei Wochentouren als Backup im Rucksack zu stecken und dabei den Rücken nicht unnötig zu belasten. Das macht sie hervorragend. Ob sie noch dicht ist? Keine Ahnung, augenscheinlich.

Mensch, ich muss echt mehr Radtouren fahren!


----------

